# My tutorials blog



## josealb (Sep 20, 2008)

I've started a blog, where I'll write tutorials and other articles about technical aspects of photography that I'll try to explain in an easy and interesting way. This is the link if you want to give it a look Understanding Photography

Any feedback about articles, layout or whatever you want is appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## pmon (Sep 25, 2008)

Great site well done ... nice to see someone willing to share there experience..


----------



## esszeeeye (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks,
 The info on center weighted spot metering was very useful.


----------



## josealb (Sep 25, 2008)

Hehe thanks for both answers  .

If you'd like me to write about some specific topic you can leave a comment here or on the blog and I'll try to adress it ASAP


----------

